# Thomas Tallis versus Orlande de Lassus motets?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Who wrote the greatest motets between these two fine gentelmen. Let's aknowledge Tallis made Spem in alium whitch is grandioso, than Lassus motet i heard were more dark and experimental , this indvidual learn from musican from venosa , since he visit Casa de don Carlo Gesualdo.

Here my verdict Tallis is motets by the book it's pretty powerfull evocative, Lassus darkness is less catchy les powerful in therm of unit and volume, lassus motets i heard were smaller ensemble.

In the end i can't bash neither, on the motets since there material captivating, but maybe just maybe.. Tallis were better at motets thus said in his own way larger units perhaps.

This is a very tuff battle or choice to make i would have to says they rival each others...


:tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It's funny that you think that, because it seemed to me that Tallis was more experimental.


----------

